# aspect problem



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, i am pulling my hair out at the moment as i have just put in my "Rush in Rio" concert dvd and am expected to see it in widescreen and its showing up in a 4.3 format. I can remember seeing this concert taking up my full 100 inch projector screen and now it dont.When i watched this concert last i used a 60gig ps3 as a source and now am using the new 320 gig ps3 as my source.Blurays sre fine and some other concert dvds are fine . I have checked my projector and all looks fine as far as i can see. Am i missing something.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure that your BluRay player is set to output 1080p as if for some reason it reset and is playing the movie at 480p you will only get a 4:3 display. Also are you using HDMI out from the PS3?


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Make sure that your BluRay player is set to output 1080p as if for some reason it reset and is playing the movie at 480p you will only get a 4:3 display. Also are you using HDMI out from the PS3?


ok tony, ill check that out.i only have a 1080i projector. i am using hdmi out of my ps3.So what you are saying is it might have something to do with my bluray output.I did notice that it was playing it at 576i.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

grassy said:


> I did notice that it was playing it at 576i.


That would do it, There are very few projectors that will upscale that to 1080i or p thats a very rare aspect ratio.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Tony, the problem layed in my ps3 "video Settings" of my PS3. Under video settings i had the "DVD Upscaler" switched to off, so i switched it on again and i was back to normal.Funny thing is Tony, is that i switched it off firstly due to my letting the AVPA1HD processor that i own do the video upscaling.I thought by turning that off at the ps3 my denon processor would take over. Obviously not, or am i missing something here with the denon AVP.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help Tony it was appreciated as you pointed me in the right direction so now i still have the majority of my hair in tact.Regards Grassy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

grassy said:


> Hi Tony, the problem layed in my ps3 "video Settings" of my PS3. Under video settings i had the "DVD Upscaler" switched to off, so i switched it on again and i was back to normal.Funny thing is Tony, is that i switched it off firstly due to my letting the AVPA1HD processor that i own do the video upscaling.I thought by turning that off at the ps3 my denon processor would take over. Obviously not, or am i missing something here with the denon AVP.


Your welcome, glad i could help.
as far as the Denon is concerned it may only do passthrough meaning that is will not upscale video. May I ask what Denon you have?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

grassy said:


> Thanks for your help Tony it was appreciated as you pointed me in the right direction so now i still have the majority of my hair in tact.Regards Grassy


Actually, the staff here is very thankful to Tony for all of his contribution over such a long time. Tony is certainly part of the HTS family and has helped many users over the years. He is what I would call a Home Theater Shack Hero! He really gets what this community of users is about and demonstrates it constantly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Actually, the staff here is very thankful to Tony for all of his contribution over such a long time. Tony is certainly part of the HTS family and has helped many users over the years. He is what I would call a Home Theater Shack Hero! He really gets what this community of users is about and demonstrates it constantly.


Why Thank you Leonard, I dont know what to say to that. I am just one part of this great community trying to help but also learn as I go


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just look at the post count. Higher than most of us, and not just a lot of padding, but real help to lots of users. We notice...and appreciate it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your very welcome. I enjoy it here.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> Just look at the post count. Higher than most of us, and not just a lot of padding, but real help to lots of users. We notice...and appreciate it.


I certainly appreciate the help that Tony provided me. I have an awesome AVR (809) thanks to his guidance. He and others have been a great resource for my home theater.


----------

